# Canners and running too hot burner



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

And then there were three 

I can run two on my stove, plus a big pot of whatever we're canning.

So, that sends me to the grill and it's side burner, but I can not regulate the flame down far enough to get that slow pressure rattle. I'd probably put the older heavier duty one outside, but is there any other impact from too much heat?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

you lose the liquid inside much faster and run the risk of the canner going dry. can you rig a way to put the canner only partly on the burner? that would lower the total heat.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If you can try to buy up turkey fryers at yard sales. I am looking this year to buy one.. they have a really nice adjustable flame and can run off a nice tank of propane outside.
Would probably work well for pressure canning


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kappydell said:


> you lose the liquid inside much faster and run the risk of the canner going dry. can you rig a way to put the canner only partly on the burner? that would lower the total heat.


You read my mind on both counts.


----------



## Kessler (Sep 27, 2011)

How about an in-line gas valve from the hardware store or Lowe's?


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Bought a new Presto canner ,booklet says not to run on fryer. Or any burner over 12,500 BTU. 

I do have one that's very adjustable though, turns down to practically nothing. I'll carefully try it out outside.
shadowrider


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

I think a bigger concern than running the canner dry (although that is a possibility)would be warping the canner bottom due to high heat. I know the presto canners say to not use on a turkey fryer, but I do it all the time. I just don't turn it up to 'jet blast'. 

Official USDA folks will say not to use the turkey fryers because they can heat the product up too fast and the slower heat up time is calculated into their 'safe canning times' measurements. Heat too fast and it's not held at proper temps for the correct length of time.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I want one for tomato sauce canning(water bath canning).. it seems to take forever to get those several gallons of water to boil. The turkey fryers seem to mostly have adjustments so that you can cook other things on them. Here in Michigan you can find them at Fishboils and many times I've been to chili cookoffs where they are making chili in them. if they get low enuf to not scorch chili on the bottom I'd think they would be fine for pressure canners. but I'm sure the warning is there for the morons who think that a little heat is good.. jet blast would be better.. :gaah:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

partdeux said:


> And then there were three
> 
> I can run two on my stove, plus a big pot of whatever we're canning.
> 
> So, that sends me to the grill and it's side burner, but I can not regulate the flame down far enough to get that slow pressure rattle. I'd probably put the older heavier duty one outside, but is there any other impact from too much heat?


Check your seal and for a blister, then check your pressure valve for an altitude setting.you might have one made for the mountains down in a valley. if so you can adjust it with an Allen wrench.


----------



## Kessler (Sep 27, 2011)

When using a turkey fryer gas stove or any other gas stove that gives off an above average flame and heat (compared to your kitchen range), you just got to use common sense. If you don't have common sense, use your kitchen stove to can on!

I have a two burner portable gas "stove" that can shoot flames four feet high, but I wouldn't even think of turning it up to high with a pressure canner. My kitchen gas range just isn't quite up to par for heating up a pressure canner. My portable stove gives me just a bit more of a heat boost.


----------

